# PowerMill8009 & Powershape8080 & tutorials



## أسحاق المصرى (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

PowerSHAPE 8080

http://slil.ru/page/search?name=PowerSHAPE
ملاحظه: الموقع روسى , فقط اضعط على الرابط ثم على ссылкой للتحميل
الموقع بطيء بعض الشئ ولاكن يسمح بستكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع

_منقـــــــــــــــــــول_​________________________________________________

PowerMill 8009

الروابط:

http://rapidshare.com/files/93629057/DPMV8SP5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/93629170/DPMV8SP5.r00

http://rapidshare.com/files/93629188/DPMV8SP5.r01

او

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2b4d5c

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b7f79

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bd2a17

_منقول من منتدى اخر_​ 
PowerMill_tutorials
الرابط من نفس الموقع الروسى السابق
ملاحظه: الموقع بطيء بعض الشئ ولاكن يسمح بستكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع
http://slil.ru/26448442​ 

لو انتفعت بالموضوع ادعيلى ولو منتفعتش برضو ادعيلى 
غفر الله لى ولك وللمسلمين​


----------



## alaarekabe (15 يناير 2009)

thank u for u very good job


----------



## alaarekabe (19 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك وياريت لو فى حاجة لل feature cam


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (20 مارس 2009)

*DelCAM Featurecam 2009*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم جميعاُ
*DelCAM Featurecam 2009 v15 | 245 MB*​ 
FeatureCAM, developed by Delcam, is a suite of CAD/CAM software which combines cutting edge technology with ease of use. FeatureCAM automates machining and minimizes programming times for parts on mills, lathes and wire EDM.​ 
Filefactory 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a031e9f/n/D_Featurecam_2009_v15_txt
mirror
http://netfolder.in/folder.php?folder_id=1frjnLy​قبل ما تحميل البرنامج متنساش تدعيلى​


----------



## نور الدين إسلام (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaarekabe (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا يا باشا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## أنس عمر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو ان تنزل tutorials of powermill على موقع آخر لأني لم أستطع تنزيله 
وشكراً


----------



## alaarekabe (14 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا 
بس انا كنت محتاج حاجة تعليمى للـ featurecam 2009 هو انا عندى البرنامج بالدنجل بتاعه بس الكورس اللى انا اخدتوا كان ضعيف شوية يا ريت تسعدنى


----------



## كادكام (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ اللي بيسأل على تعليم ال FeatureCAM 2009 ان شاء الله في شهر نوفمبر يطلبه من جناح DELCAM في معرض MACHTECH في ارض المعارض بس يطلب من الخواجة المنتدب من اجلترا مش من المصرييين بتوع شركة وينتك


----------



## alaarekabe (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انا وصلتنى دعوة للمعرض بس هو اكيد هيكون معاهم تعليم للبرنامج مش getting starting عشان انا هسافر من الاقصر للقاهرة عشان الموضوع ده وشكرا يا باشا


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمرو حسانين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

غفر الله لي ولك وللمسلمين


----------



## mostafa ebid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------

